
Ask HN: Why x-pack like tool is not in opensource yet? - r0hi7
X-pack like tool is still not in open-source even after so much popularity of ELK stack?
======
FBISurveillance
X-Pack will be OSS with Elasticsearch 6.3, although you'll still need
commercial license to use it. More info at
[https://www.elastic.co/products/x-pack/open](https://www.elastic.co/products/x-pack/open)

Code is at
[https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/tree/master/x-pack](https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/tree/master/x-pack)

Edit: If you want to secure your cluster, you can take a look at Community
Edition of Search Guard: [https://github.com/floragunncom/search-
guard](https://github.com/floragunncom/search-guard)

